# Paris Shuttle



## PhyllisB (Feb 11, 2011)

We will be visiting Paris in April and would appreciate any suggestions on the best way to get to and from Charles de Gaulle.  RER with our luggage is not an option - so looking at either shuttle or taxi.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 11, 2011)

If you use the seach function for 'Paris' you'll find quite a few posts here that will assist you in figuring out what might work best for you.

Generally you will be looking at a taxi if the RER won't work for you.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 11, 2011)

Several years ago I took a bus (coach) from CDG.  It may be operated by Air France.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 11, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Several years ago I took a bus (coach) from CDG.  It may be operated by Air France.



I was going to suggest the Air France bus as well but I'm not sure if it is easy to use with a large amount of luggage.

We took the RER train in September without any problems.  Well, there was a long wait in line just to buy tickets but after that the train trip was easy.  It wasn't crowded and there was plenty of room for our luggage.  Of course, you have to be able to carry/pull whatever you have through the train stations.

Deb


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 12, 2011)

It's been a few years since I used it, but Air France used to operate a bus shuttle into the city. It stopped at several places. I took it to a stop near a convention center, then called our hotel for pick-up service. Our luggage wasn't a problem, it was a large bus.

I've also used he RER, rented a car at CDG and taken the Disney bus to Disneyland Paris (staying at the Marriott property near Disneyland Paris). A taxi into Paris would be very expensive. 

I wonder if you could find some additional info on the Air France or Rick Steves sites. Rick Steves always has good suggestions for reasonable travel options.


----------



## PhyllisB (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions.  Will do more searching on shuttles and may consider the Air France bus and then taxi or metro.  Will try to pack light!


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 13, 2011)

I travel light, and use the RER.  Years ago I used the Roissybus a number of times and it was okay.

Generally, for all options on transfers into the city from airports, I find the most complete source is www.toandfromtheairport.com


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 14, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> Generally, for all options on transfers into the city from airports, I find the most complete source is www.toandfromtheairport.com



Thanks for posting that link. It will be very helpful in planning future trips.


----------

